# Power Steering Fluid Flush



## netdude (Mar 6, 2005)

would anyone have directions have instructions for a power steering flush? thanks


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

All I have even done is suck out as much fluid as I could, then refill.

If you really wanted to clena it out more, go for a drive and repeat.


----------



## rickmccl (Mar 8, 2005)

In the same Google search that brought me to this thread, I found this PDF file on UnofficialBMW. The PDF is from ZF, and it details the rack flush procedure. It is the same as has been on the tech section at bmwe30.net and I think it's in the Bentley too.

http://www.unofficialbmw.com/images/steering-flush.pdf

I think ZF skips over the fact that when you disconnect the banjo from the pump, the reservoir will tend to drain out the hose, so emptying the reservoir with a turkey baster first is a prudent move.

to sum it up, you disconnect the return line from the reservoir and let it spit into a jug, then pour more ATF into the reservoir while turning the wheel back and forth.

Better shops have pressurized equiment to connect to the system and flush it out.

Edit:
don't forget to check the proper fluid type; most Bimmers use Dexron-II ATF, the stuff in the bottle labeled 'power steering fluid' can't take the pressure.


----------

